# 1967 Western Flyer Buzz Bike Eliminator



## Freqman1 (Sep 11, 2015)

Cleaned this one up last night. According to a fellow CABEr this is a first year Eliminator. I replaced the front tire and rear is original but for display only. See the for sale section for more pics. V/r Shawn


----------

